# M3 Adapter (SD) Vs. SuperCard (SD) Comparison



## shaunj66 (Dec 27, 2005)

*M3 Adapter (SD) Vs. SuperCard (SD) Comparison*

New official GBAtemp review



Me and Costello have just wrapped up a new Official GBAtemp Review, but this time, in the form of a cross-comparison.
We've put the M3 Adapter and the SuperCard (SD version) up against each other, and have weighed up the pros and the cons between them.

So which one would better suit you? Go and read our comparison review and find out for yourself!






M3 Adapter (SD) Vs. SuperCard (SD) Comparison
Feel free to leave questions about the comparison and the two products in the review thread. But please leave comments on the comparison in this thread.


Review Kits provided by
*Shop.01media.com*​


----------



## MAD_BOY (Dec 27, 2005)

nice comparison, looks like the m3 wins the 'battle'


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 27, 2005)

A very very informative comparison. Very fine job both of you, Costello and Shaunj


----------



## rkenshin (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm guessing Rom compatibility part only dealt with the DS?


----------



## Harsky (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice. BTW, is the CF version of the M3 adapter essentially just the same?


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 27, 2005)

QUOTE(rkenshin @ Dec 27 2005 said:


> I'm guessing Rom compatibility part only dealt with the DS?


I think you'll find GBA ROM compatibility is probably 99.99% with both. And saving should be flawless.

I didn't have any issues with GBA at all in the little GBA side testing I did do.


----------



## Rather Dashing (Dec 27, 2005)

I think the ratings for the price point are a little off.  Supercard should have had a much higher rating than M3, not just a slighty higher rating.

Both are really good first generation DS carts and both worth your money in my eyes, its just how much do you want to pay?


----------



## TheRocK (Dec 27, 2005)

And just of today i ordered a Supercard SD, i should have checked this review first, but anyway the supercard ain't that bad either.
Very nice review indeed, finally we can really say whats good and bad on those flash cards, the best flash card if not best review at all i've ever read on this page! Plus the pictures really help to see what they look like when they are applied to the DS. Thanks for that!


----------



## lolsjoel (Dec 27, 2005)

Does the Superpass2 fit better than the Superpass?


----------



## Laintsurge (Dec 27, 2005)

Very nice comparison indeed !
But I'd like to point out two things ...

- The battery life. The M3 is MUCH better. If you install flashme or remove the passkey when you get to the M3 menu.

- GBA Roms on M3 is pretty much perfect if you don't use the real time save patch. As for Supercard I heard there are loads of slowdowns in GBA games.


----------



## Euronymous (Dec 27, 2005)

This is a pretty damn biased review. I have had both cards and for what you pay the SC is much better.

Especially considering this generation is going to be the "F2A" equivalent of the NDS scene, soon to be surpassed by more advanced more streamlined devices, the SC is your best buy to hold you over until the really awesome devices come out.

I have to wonder who is getting paid behind the scenes to support the M3 over the SC.

Edit: I just want to add something to this. In the "save" section Costello says he couldn't work out the SC save method. Ok so that's his problem isn't it? You save in the game and it makes a .sav file. That's all there is to it. Then he says the SC produces "pure" save files which is a good thing. Great. But then the M3 which has a much much worse saving system, much more confusing and also messes with your .sav files so you can't use them with trainers and other flash devices, but yet somehow the M3 still gets a .5 higher score. Why?!

Also, you know when you see game reviews and at the end the total score says next to it "Not an average"? You know why this is? Because not all aspects of a game hold the same weight. So instead they give an overall score based on the most important elements of the game. Instead you guys have just added up all the numbers. Why is being able to customize the GUI skin of the same importance as the save function? It's not! Nobody really buys a linker based on whether you can skin the GUI, so why include that in the overall score? Same goes for the packaging. Who cares? I unpacked my SC and threw the box away. Sure it's good info to include in the info, but it holds no bearing on which flash cart is better. They could have shipped it to me in a dirty sock for all I care.

I think your review content is very good, you've covered everything very thoroughly, but I think your judgement is quite obviously biased toward the M3, and your scoring system is flawed at best.


----------



## Heil! (Dec 27, 2005)

What does Shop01.media mean by _"Support NDS “clean dump” data"_ if M3 can't support clean ROMs?


----------



## Puck The Joker (Dec 27, 2005)

QUOTE(Euronymous @ Dec 27 2005 said:


> This is a pretty damn biased review. I have had both cards and for what you pay the SC is much better.
> 
> Especially considering this generation is going to be the "F2A" equivalent of the NDS scene, soon to be surpassed by more advanced more streamlined devices, the SC is your best buy to hold you over until the really awesome devices come out.
> 
> I have to wonder who is getting paid behind the scenes to support the M3 over the SC.



I am actually, and please don't post the same message in both topics, its not necessary.


----------



## Euronymous (Dec 27, 2005)

QUOTE(Puck The Joker @ Dec 27 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Euronymous @ Dec 27 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a pretty damn biased review. I have had both cards and for what you pay the SC is much better.
> ...



It doesn't appear in the other topic FYI.

Sticky: M3 Adapter (SD) Vs. SuperCard (SD) Comparison 
Official GBAtemp Review Replies 0  Views 478 Today, 05:14 PM
Last post by: shaunj66


----------



## rkenshin (Dec 27, 2005)

M3 does not have a messed up save system and you can convert .dat saves back to regular .sav data to export to your other flash cart devices (no hexediting even involved anymore [Savemanager built into Game Manager or Savegame Tool by Thulinma])

^ That is still a bit cumbersome but far from the pain that it was before..

Hey at least they gave high points for the rom patching software to the Supercard.. Love how they remember the settings while the M3 Game Manager is the most mentally challenged piece of %*##$ that can't even remember a single thing..


----------



## satel (Dec 27, 2005)

in the review the guys kept saying this :

like the M3 the Supercard is
like the M3 the Supercard is

this is not right it should be (like the Supercard the M3 is) cuz the Supercard is the original cart & was the first available & M3 people has copied the idea from it.

i'm not saying the review is bad one but it gave more respect to the M3 than it did to the original SuperCard imho.

thanks for the review guys


----------



## Puck The Joker (Dec 27, 2005)

QUOTE(Euronymous @ Dec 27 2005 said:


> It doesn't appear in the other topic FYI.
> 
> Sticky: M3 Adapter (SD) Vs. SuperCard (SD) Comparison
> Official GBAtemp Review Replies 0Â Views 478 Today, 05:14 PM
> Last post by: shaunj66



Yeah, I sent Shaun a PM to find out why he screwed up the topic so bad that normal members can't see the posts, even though they are supposed to post in there.


----------



## Costello (Dec 28, 2005)

Euronymous said:


> This is a pretty damn biased review. I have had both cards and for what you pay the SC is much better.


Our reviews aren't biased in any way. Our partner is a reseller/shop, not the M3 maker. They don't make more money with the M3 or with the Supercard.



> the SC is your best buy to hold you over until the really awesome devices come out.


You sound like a SC fanboy, do you know that? You should actually read the whole review.



> I just want to add something to this. In the "save" section Costello says he couldn't work out the SC save method. Ok so that's his problem isn't it? You save in the game and it makes a .sav file. That's all there is to it.


I'm talking about the multi-save system. See this:


> I don't really get how the SC save system works. I've tried with Super Mario 64x4; *I can't seem to use more than 1 save per game*


It seems the SC can't handle multiple savegames (only 1 save per game?) or if you know how it works, just let me know because I haven't been able to find it out by myself (tried different ways, none worked, and I couldn't find it in any FAQ/help even on supercard.cn). 
_[edit: and the mere fact that I couldn't find it out by myself proves that the SC save system isn't worth the M3 one.]_



> Then he says the SC produces "pure" save files which is a good thing. Great. But then the M3 which has a much much worse saving system, much more confusing and also messes with your .sav files so you can't use them with trainers and other flash devices, but yet somehow the M3 still gets a .5 higher score. Why?!


Oh yes you can use them with other devices. It takes you like 15 seconds to make them compatible, using an hex editor. If you don't know what I'm talking about then I should definitely make a converter (M3 saves to NDS .sav files).
And the +.5 is due to the fact that the M3 handles multiple saves per game. Read what I wrote above.



> Also, you know when you see game reviews and at the end the total score says next to it "Not an average"? You know why this is? Because not all aspects of a game hold the same weight.


Why do you think the rom compatibility is ranked out of 20, and the customization thing out of 3 ?



> So instead they give an overall score based on the most important elements of the game. Instead you guys have just added up all the numbers. Why is being able to customize the GUI skin of the same importance as the save function?


You don't seem to understand our rating system. The save function is ranked out of 8. The customization thing is rated out of 3. FYI I wanted to have the customization thing out of 1 but shaun told me it was nonsense.



> Same goes for the packaging. Who cares? I unpacked my SC and threw the box away. Sure it's good info to include in the info, but it holds no bearing on which flash cart is better. They could have shipped it to me in a dirty sock for all I care.


That's your own problem. We're only being objective. We're reviewing the whole thing. The packaging is part of the whole thing. We DO care if there's a CD included. We DO care if there's a manual supplied with. It is highly important for all those who have never used such a tool before.



> I think your review content is very good, you've covered everything very thoroughly, but _I think your judgement is quite obviously biased toward the M3_


This is absolutely false. We tried to find out as many criteria as possible, so as to be as objective as possible. The M3 was better on almost all criteria. And if we had to give our global opinion instead of an objective ranking, I'd still say the M3 is much better than the SC.
Now, I'm really eager to know what makes you prefer the Supercard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . There's only one major thing I can see: the price. But you said you own both M3 and Supercard so the price shouldn't be a problem for you.


----------



## Darkforce (Dec 28, 2005)

QUOTE(satel @ Dec 27 2005 said:


> in the review the guys kept saying this :
> 
> like the M3 the Supercard is
> like the M3 the Supercard is
> ...


FYI the supercard was inspired by the M2 (aka. Movie Player 2), the predecessor to the M3, so that's not true in the slighest.


Anywho it was a good comparison Shaun and Costello. There isn't really much between the carts and 5% is hardly something to be arguing over guys. At the end of the day if you can afford an M3 get one if not get a Supercard, both carts are good.


----------



## Opium (Dec 28, 2005)

QUOTE(satel @ Dec 28 2005 said:


> in the review the guys kept saying this :
> 
> like the M3 the Supercard is
> like the M3 the Supercard is
> ...



Actually the M3 was first. Well, the M1 and M2, The Movie Player 1 and 2 (as opposed to the Movie Player 3). Did you notice the media software pack that you can download from the supercard website? It converts movies and music (.gbm, .gbs). This software was made by the company behind the G6 and M3 (gbalpha). The Supercard blantantly engineered their supercard from the technology already available with the Movie Player. With the media software for the Supercard, do you know why there aren't any updates for it but there are for the M3 and G6? GBAlpha made it so that the 'crystal engine' that the later versions of the software use aren't compatible with the supercard.

So saying the Supercard is 'original' is a bit debatable.


----------



## satel (Dec 28, 2005)

there is me thinking SuperCard was the original idea & giving this Romman guy all the credit for it .

Great Review by the way & i have really enjoyed reading it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





btw me getting PSP this week or next cuz i had enough for now playing kiddie games on NDS . no offence


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 28, 2005)

The fanboyism is just sooo sad but before I go on a flame war tangent I'll just say nice review guys. I don't have my supercard yet so I was curious as to how they compare. Did you try the moonshell on the M3? It sounds pretty good, I know they did not write this program but none the less it sounds way better then their conversion software. Speaking of software, were you able to covert videos? I have 500 videos I wanted to host but their converter software crashes on me every time.


----------



## xamphear (Dec 28, 2005)

I guess the biggest problem I have with this review (since I have owned both carts) is that it makes the m3 look like it's 15 "points" out of 100 better than the SC.

They both should have gotten almost the same score, since, in the end, their feature sets are by god almost identical. 

If you wanted to include stuff like cardboard and skinability, there should have been a CORE score and a DETAILS score. Because when you look at the categories that really actually matter, they do come out almost identical.

It's just a shame that people scrolling to the end to just look at the numbers will assume the M3 is better and then spend 33% more to buy it, rather than realize they're almost identical and save some important cash.


----------



## Euronymous (Dec 28, 2005)

Edited. You know what I can't be bothered arguing about this. Both devices are just as good as each other.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 28, 2005)

QUOTE(xamphear @ Dec 28 2005 said:


> It's just a shame that people scrolling to the end to just look at the numbers will assume the M3 is better and then spend 33% more to buy it, rather than realize they're almost identical and save some important cash.


OMG I totally agree with you, all those poor suckers who will buy the M3 and then.....OMG get to play the latest games a week before the supercard owners do because the M3 team updates their software that much quicker.  Your just so darn right xamphear, I pitty the fools who will spend 20 dollars more for better rom support as well as save support. Oh but not me though cause I like playing the latest ds releases as soon as possible, not 2 weeks after the game was dumped.


----------



## satel (Dec 28, 2005)

QUOTE(WeaponX @ Dec 28 2005 said:


> OMG I totally agree with you, all those poor suckers who will buy the M3 and then.....OMG get to play the latest games a week before the supercard owners do because the M3 team updates their software that much quicker.



i dont know if  there is a different type of SuperCard you reffering to cuz the one i have here plays all the latest games on the same day they dumped with no problems.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 28, 2005)

Really let me come over and play some Pokemon Dash with you ....oh wait YOU CAN'T 











 Sorry I don't usually use an abundance of smileys but I need one more  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway. Yea maybe you do have a super supercard cause animal crossings, tony hawk, mario kart they all needed to wait for a special patcher from your buddy romman.

Update(2005.12.15)
Feature:
0223-_Animal_Crossing_Wild_World, SuperCard Team will continue make it perfect.
# Fixed 0174 - Tony Hawks American Sk8land halt bug.

Update(2005.11.30)?Covert software 2.433 Release
Feature:
# 0197 - Dragon ball can play now.
# Increase NDS games compatibility, more game can play now.

I am not going to go on and on but yea I think maybe you have a special supercard if it played tony hawk, dragon ball z, ect the day they got dumped, either that or you go online maybe once a month thus by time you download the games they are already patched......if it is a magical cart you should give it back to romman so he can update all his products to be magical!


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Dec 28, 2005)

QUOTE(WeaponX @ Dec 27 2005 said:


> Really let me come over and play some Pokemon Dash with you ....oh wait YOU CAN'T


Pokemon Dash sucks,why would you wanna play anyway?
Anyway, is there a M3 Adapter (CF)? And if so, is there going to be a comparison between the M3 Adapter(CF) against the Supercard (CF)?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Dec 28, 2005)

Um I was being sarcastic cause the kid said he can play every rom on the date that they get dumped.


----------



## Euronymous (Dec 28, 2005)

QUOTE(WeaponX @ Dec 28 2005 said:


> Really let me come over and play some Pokemon Dash with you ....oh wait YOU CAN'T
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Animal Crossing didn't work correctly on my M3 for a long time until Firmware E13 and 2.5 Manager software came out on December 15. At the same time Animal Crossing worked fine on my SC without any special updates required, from release day.

This back and forth bitching is pointless though. Really the M3 and SC are just as good as each other. Really.


----------



## satel (Dec 28, 2005)

WeaponX i know what you saying mate but thats old news its all was slow before the new patcher version 2.44 & the firmware update version 154 but now everything is cool , i have downloaded few new games & they worked straight away like bust a move for example & this new monopoly game.updates are getting out quicker & better than before


----------



## memyselfandi (Dec 28, 2005)

let's all be on ONE side and change the topic to DS vs. PSP, eh, you like the idea???


----------



## sap147 (Dec 28, 2005)

well ive been researching about what to get , MP3, SC or whatnot and after reading this review and the comments, i am even more confused as to what to get lol.


----------



## faceless (Dec 28, 2005)

hey so i noticed some people saying the supercard was just as good... was i reading an erroneous review, or were the reviewers correct when they mentioned that the GBA support on supercard still suck cock like it did exactly one year ago?

i mean, for example, do all those games that a year ago didnt work or ran slow as hell work at 100% speed now?


----------



## rkenshin (Dec 28, 2005)

I like the Supercard slow motion.. Should be an actual feature not a bug in the hardware, hehe..

Beat most bosses in Metroid Fusion and Zero Mission with much ease in slow motion..


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 28, 2005)

Saying the M3 and SC are almost identical is plain false: The NDS part is nearly identical right now (except Pokemon Dash), but for 30% more money you get:
- very good GBA rom support (a really important fact if you ask me), 
- a better build quality, 
- multiple saves, 
- better movie support, 
- more frequent updates.

Worth the 30% I think.

I had a Supercard and sold it because of the really bad GBA part and the poor build quality and got me a M3 and am very happy with it (playing much GBA games). And Metroid Zero Mission & Fusion still have slowdowns and Advance Wars 2 still doesn't work. I tried them on my brother's SC CF.


----------



## TheStick (Dec 28, 2005)

BTW, romman recently updated the rominfo.dat for the SuperCard software, and it fixes many issues with the more recent gba roms (2000 and above).

And for the GBA slowdowns, there's a method called QPC.

All games run fine using QPC, for instance Yoshi's Island is unplayable when fully patched, but by using the QPC method, it runs fine


----------



## unrequited (Dec 28, 2005)

QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 27 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Euronymous @ Dec 27 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Then he says the SC produces "pure" save files which is a good thing. Great. But then the M3 which has a much much worse saving system, much more confusing and also messes with your .sav files so you can't use them with trainers and other flash devices, but yet somehow the M3 still gets a .5 higher score. Why?!
> ...


Can you please write this little converter please? I can probably fuddle my way through a hex editor but it would be a hassle to do for multiple games.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice comparison review guys!!!!
I am quite satisfied with the supercard sd.
I don't care about pokemon dash (which will be suppoted in the future) or gba games cause i still use and love my ezfa.
That's why i came with the supercard.
People don't forget and buy games if you really like 'em.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 28, 2005)

QUOTE(xamphear @ Dec 28 2005 said:


> I guess the biggest problem I have with this review (since I have owned both carts) is that it makes the m3 look like it's 15 "points" out of 100 better than the SC.
> 
> They both should have gotten almost the same score, since, in the end, their feature sets are by god almost identical.
> That's why each sub section of the review has it's own score. If people actually take the time to read the entire review, they'll see which cart is better suited to them.
> ...


The M3 scored higher in the end, not just because of the ROM compatibility but because of the package you're getting. The build quality is far superior to the SuperCard, it's GUI system is more attractive than the SuperCard, and that is what some people look for in a card. And yes, now it plays one more ROM than the SuperCard, it does get a higher score there.


----------



## cory1492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Costello, it is a sad day when one cant figure out how to trim 1k off the end of a file 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - btw there is already a tool for M3 save managing, I think its even on the M3 adapter site if I remember right.

I personally prefer my SC SD because I had it in my hands before M3 was even announced, then date bumped, then bumped again, then bumped again... etc... then released in superlimited quantities, with SD bugs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - not like they havent already fixed it, but hey, they fixed the supercard up pretty nice while I was awaiting the "perfection" to arrive (even so, M3 claimed it was impossible for the SC to do what it now does from the get go), so when the time came I didnt see the point of getting the M3 SD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a NeoMax/MK3 and played DBZ day it got dumped - Im certain that M3/SC users cant say that... but nevermind *WeaponX*, I recall the days some of those ROM's you mention got dumped, and the few hours it took for people to figure out that ripping the music out of THAS was the only way to get it to work on SC and M3-CF until the next updates... _but of course they magically worked on the M3-SD that wasnt even released then_





 (remember, this thread is about an honest comparison of M3 SD and SC SD)

At any rate, I found the review quite _fair_ and _just_, and for a _Perfect product_ and a _semi-quality adapter_ to get 80%, well, they are frigging adapters and both have their points, and great support - so get over it people (its not like "who wins the review" is a life or death thing). In the end it's the person that wins; you know, the one who actually _reads the reviews_ and is able to make an informed decision before paying for a device 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well, thats my 2cents, but remember, Im canadian so its probably only worth about 1.6 of your cents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:/ btw, whats with the variance in size and quality with the supercard/superpasses? The one I got from the first batch that made it to kicktrading fits perfectly and has no problems going in and out of the DS/GBA's I have here... and it seems to be a very sturdy plastic compared to the XG 2005 cart I have, yet so many have been complaining about the fit recently.


----------



## alexp2_ad (Dec 28, 2005)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 28 2005 said:


> They're independent mini-reviews so people can figure out which cart suits them best.


OK, I've agreed with you guys on your defence of your review, but you cant claim they're independent reviews... it's even called "M3 Adapter (SD) Vs. SuperCard (SD) Comparison"... "Vs" and "Comparison" don't exactly suggest they're independent now do they!


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 28, 2005)

QUOTE(alexp2_ad @ Dec 28 2005 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 28 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > They're independent mini-reviews so people can figure out which cart suits them best.
> ...


No no I meant in the way that we reviewed each product in its whole. As so you could just read each products review on its own, and not be influenced by the other if you wanted to.

I think each review is fair, and certainly not biased. (I really couldn't care less which adapter sold more or less!)
I can tell you, and Costello would agree; that at first I much preferred the SuperCard to the M3, but after comparing every point on both adapters, I soon preferred the M3 adapter.


----------



## r4sCaL (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the comparison shaunj66 and Costello! Well presented and unbiased (pictures were helpful too). I agree with SpaceJump on this and think that the extra effort M3 put into the build quality of the product and packaging is worth the extra £10-£15 (and GBA is important to me as I have no other flash cards). Just ordered the M3 SD and a 1gig card and look forward to using it, and hope the M3 team continue to improve the M3 (especially the PC software).


----------



## rkenshin (Dec 28, 2005)

QUOTE(TheStick @ Dec 28 2005 said:


> BTW, romman recently updated the rominfo.dat for the SuperCard software, and it fixes many issues with the more recent gba roms (2000 and above).
> 
> And for the GBA slowdowns, there's a method called QPC.
> 
> All games run fine using QPC, for instance Yoshi's Island is unplayable when fully patched, but by using the QPC method, it runs fine



I did use QPC for those Metroid games, slowdowns are still there [concentrated during boss battles] (so it's not a 100% proven method to work)

Though I suppose it does eliminate most slowdown in general but definately not all..

Plus the fact that if you don't powercycle fast enough, you'll overwrite your save with a blank one..

Heard Kingdom Hearts CoM is virtually unplayable even with QPC though haven't tested it myself (as I own the cart)


----------



## lumo (Dec 28, 2005)

Im confused about the cd software complaint.  when I first got my supercard CF before ds homebrew had even started i got a dvd with latest firmware and lots of stuff to test and try on my supercard, and it was no different when i got a superpass when it was first released.  I got a nice cd with a few prepatched roms and latest firmware so either your suppliers forgot to include one or maybe recently they have stopped making these gifts for the users.  
this is a real shame as it is another part of the review where supercard is put down for its presentation not being as good as M3 but its function is just as good for so much less of a price


----------



## faceless (Dec 28, 2005)

nice to see that they still haven't done the hard work of fixing their GBA problems but had no trouble moving on to find new customers with their ds software... sounds like a really great and reputable company to rely on for software support...


----------



## satel (Dec 29, 2005)

the comparison didn't mention if any of these two cards is compatible with the GAMEBOY MICRO ??? can the answer be added to the comparison list.


----------



## oswaldo (Dec 29, 2005)

The M3 is compatible with Game Boy Micro.


----------



## Costello (Dec 29, 2005)

QUOTE(oswaldo @ Dec 29 2005 said:


> The M3 is compatible with Game Boy Micro.



thank you very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm adding this to the M3 FAQ !


----------



## t3t23l84 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hello, i'm just a newb. Can i ask a dumb question. I'm currently using supercard SD but i cannot play GBA roms  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Advance wars 2: Black Hole Rising. Any sugestion? And i wonder if M3 can play this rom or not.


----------



## rkenshin (Jan 2, 2006)

Advance Wars 2 can't run on the supercard at all.. It's a known problem rom and they never bothered to fix it for the longest time..


----------



## smallkeung (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow~~~ So precise... Very great....


But anyone will use the Passkey with the supercard? Coz, the passkey outlook seems better than the Superpass...


----------



## Costello (Jan 13, 2006)

You can use the Passkey with the supercard, it's indeed a better solution since the Superpass can break your DS port if you are not careful... (some people have unfortunately experienced this issue)


----------



## jhoff80 (Jan 24, 2006)

Are the battery life tests currently being worked on, or are you just planning on sticking with the manufacturer rating?  The reason I ask is becuase this is the biggest issue for me between the two.


----------



## carloandreacchio (Jan 24, 2006)

And with the NDS support now, both cards are just as good as each other. Both 100% compatibility


----------



## DragonStefan (Jan 26, 2006)

Im still wondering what the difference is between de Passkey and Passkey 2?

Anyone know? Perhaps an idea of putting in into the review as update..

Greets DS


----------



## Costello (Jan 26, 2006)

Passkey 2 are for newer NDS: a newer version of the NDS - they look completely alike, but the internal firmware and structure are different, and one of these differences are that they will block 1st-generation passme/passkey. If you don't know what model your DS is, I suggest you buy a Passkey2 since Passkey2 is compatible with ALL DS'es.


----------



## Blebleman (Feb 22, 2006)

I know that the SC suffers from GBA slowdowns, but are there any DS slowdowns?

That's what I'm most afraid of...


----------



## Costello (Feb 22, 2006)

No, there are no DS slowdowns (as far as I can tell).


----------



## Puck The Joker (Feb 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Feb 22 2006 said:


> No, there are no DS slowdowns (as far as I can tell).



Tony Hawk is supposedly slow on both. Also, if you use cheap SD cards, people have reported slow downs with lots of games. I've been using a 1GB San Disk and haven't experienced any slow downs with my SuperCard SD, but I have yet to try Tony Hawk.


----------



## Remy (Mar 5, 2006)

Has anyone tried these with the new DS Lite yet?

Also, with the SuperCard-SD, are both GB AND GBC rom support included in it's firmware?  Are GBA rom slowdowns still an issue, or has there been an update?

Still not sure what to get, but you guys did and awesome job comparing them.


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 5, 2006)

I've been playing Tony Hawk all day today (almost have it finished) and I haven't seen a single slow down yet with my M3 SD/Passkey 2/PNY 512 SD card.

In fact, I've been playing the following flawlessly so far:

Super Monkey Ball: Touch And Go
Tony Hawk's American Skateland
Super Princess Peach
Resident Evil: Deadly Silence
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney

I've also got Viewtiful Joe: Double Trouble on it but haven't tried it yet.

I'm very happy with the M3 SD so far.


----------



## notscenenough (Mar 7, 2006)

i can confirm that there are no slowdowns while playing tony hawk on supercard SD.


----------



## retrohead (Mar 7, 2006)

Can't say i have seen any slowdowns in Tony Hawk's with my supercard either. I think its down to SD manufacturer as Puck The Joker said.


----------



## 6esens (May 29, 2006)

did the supercad creators fix the problems since the review such as tight fit inserts in the DS or the glue construction of the cart?


----------



## imgod22222 (Nov 15, 2006)

You guys should update your info on this. There's alot of new games, new GUIs, and TONS of  other new updates.
P.S.: You really  make the supercard sound like crap. IMO. However, i'm happy with mine.


----------

